
Food waste is the world's dumbest problem [video] - kumaranvpl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RlxySFrkIM&feature=youtu.be
======
randyrand
It's not a problem. It's a feature.

If we consumed all the food we produced, we'd be at an incredible risk for
famine when tides turn and yields unexpectedly decrease.

Skirting the line with famine is not something you want to fuck around with,
and its _far_ worth wasting food just to make it less likely. For a good read
on how terrible famine is and how important excess food production capacity
is, start here: Holomodor,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor)

~~~
mac01021
Are you saying that food demand is so unpredictable from year to year that we
need to produce and extra 40% as a buffer to avoid famine?

And that all of that buffer produce has to be harvested, processed,
distributed, and sold to end consumers?

~~~
tomjakubowski
> Are you saying that food demand is so unpredictable from year to year that
> we need to produce and extra 40% as a buffer to avoid famine?

I think GP is saying that food supply is so unpredictable (climate, pests,
etc.) that suppliers need to target a large excess of production to avoid
famine.

------
davidjnelson
Didn’t watch the video but Feeding America is a great charity that collects
food about to waste from retailers and gives it to people and families
suffering from food insecurity.
[https://www.feedingamerica.org](https://www.feedingamerica.org)

